# ماذا تعرف عن instruments الطائرة!!!!! - الجزء الأول



## شفق الصباح (23 فبراير 2009)

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x442 والحجم 176 كيلوبايت .



تطور أدوات القياس في الطائرات هو من أهم العوامل التي أثرت على نمو الطيران 

في وقتنا الحالي. ولو نظرنا بلمحة سريعة على تاريخ الطيران كما في الحرب العالمية 

الثانية كانت الطائرات لا تستخدم أي مرجع للملاحة مع رؤية غير واضحة مما تطلب 

الطيران على إرتفاعات قريبة وخطيرة. كانت البداية في عام 1929 عندما قام 

Jimmy Doolittle بالطيران بطائراته NY-2 كانت تحتوي على الأفق الصناعي 

artificial horizon وكانت تقوم على إعطاءه إشارة عن سلوك الطائرة

pitch & roll نسبة إلى سطح الأرض وأيضاً كانت تحتوي على مقياس الإرتفاع 

altimeter ولكن فقط لعدة أقدام بسيطة عن الأرض ولاقط إتجاه إشارات لاسلكية 

radio direction finder والذي يقوم على تحديد موقع الطائرة بالنسبة لمنطقة 

الهبوط. وبهذه المعدات البسيطة أثبت Doolittle أن الblind flight أصبح ممكناً.


خلال اربعينيات القرن 1940s اصبح بالإمكان الطيران في رؤية معدومة.

والآن مع إستخدام الدوائر الإلكترونية التكاملية وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المتطورة ظهر جيل 

جديد من أدوات القياس تظهر كل ما يحتاج إليه قائد الطائرة من معلومات على شاشات 
ملونة.


وسوف نتحدث عن أدوات القياس في الطائرة من حيث إستخدامها وطريقة عملها






يمكن تصنيف أدوات القياس بطريقتين مختلفة 

1-عند طريق مبدأ عملها

2-عن طريق العمل الذي تقوم به


تنقسم أدوات القياس عن طريق العمل الذي تقوم به إلى :


1-Flight instruments 
2-Engine instruments 
3-Auxiliary instruments 


1-Flight Instruments


تقوم هذه الأدوات على تحديد سلوك الطائرة وموقعها ويمكن تقسيمها إلى :


•Pitot-static instruments
•Angle of attack systems
•Gyroscopic instruments
•Magnetic compass


1-Pitot-static instruments

تعتمد هذه المجموعة قياس الضغط الجوي في عملها وهي

•Airspeed indicators

•Altimeters

•Vertical speed indicators


ويكون عملها عن طريق pitot-static system

لكن أولاً يجب معرفة ماهو pitot-static Pressure


Static Pressure :



هو ضغط الهواء (الساكن) الموجود حول الطائرة ويتم قياسه عن طريق static ports 

الموجودة في أماكن مختلفة بحسب إختلاف نوع الطائرة.

ومهما كان مكانه يجب أن يكون موازي لتيار الهواء.

من الممكن وجود أكثر من static port في الطائرة الواحدة وذلك بسبب إمكانية 

تكون الثلج على أحدهم فيقوم الآخر بالعمل المطلوب.







: Total (Pitot) pressure 


وهو مجموع الضغط الساكن static pressure زائداً الضغط الفعال

dynamic pressure وهو الضغط الناتج عن طيران الطائرة في الهواء ويتم قياسه 

عن طريق pitot tube وتكون على شكل أنبوب يبعد مسافة بسيطة عن سطح الطائرة 

ويكون فإتجاه التيار الهوائي. يحتوي هذا الأنبوب على نظام حراري لمنع تكن الثلج 

في الارتفاعات العالية.








والان دعونا نأخذ فكرة عن العدادت المرتبطة بالpitot static




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x412 والحجم 51 كيلوبايت .






*Airspeed Indicators *






هي أدوات قياس تقوم على قياس فرق الضغط بين ال static pressure و 

pitot pressure . كلما زاد فرق الضغط كلما زادت سرعة الهواء Airspeed. 

ويكون ذلك بإستخدام بنظام معزول بعازل متحرك من المنتصف كل جزء معزول 

يحتوي على مدخل للضغط. قوة كل ضغط تكون بعكس إتجاه الآخر مما يؤدي إلى 

تحريك العازل المتحرك حتى يأخذ شكلأ محدد. يوجد هناك مؤشر يكون متصل بهذا 

العازل المتحرك والذي بدوره يعطينا القراءة المطلوبة.







من الأنواع المستخدمة لهذا النظام ما يسمى بdifferential bellows-type 

مجموعتين من المنافيخ bellows المقيدة وكل مجموعة يتم تعباءتها بالضغط المحدد لها 

(static pressure او pitot pressure) المنافيخ التي تحتوي على أعلى ضغط تقوم 

بدفع وإبعاد المنافيخ الأخرى مما يحرك المؤشر






وأيضاً نظام آخر وهو عبارة عن صندوق محكم يمنع دخول أو خروج الهواء يحتوي 

على فتحتين الأولى هي منفذ الstatic والثانية هي قطعة معدنية على شكل عازل 

متحرك diaphragm متصلة بمنفذ الpitot . يتمدد العازل كلما زاد فرق الضغط 

ويكون العازل متصل بمؤشر.






وتم تطوير الجهاز إلى ما يسمى بTrue airspeed indicators

ويقوم بأخذ درجة الحرارة بالحسبان لتصحيح قراءة العداد





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x421 والحجم 27 كيلوبايت .






هذه العدادت مخصصة للسرعات التي تكون أقل من الصوت وتوضع علامة محددة في 

العداد بعدم تجاوز هذه السرعة. ولذلك تم تصميم عدادت خاصة بالسرعات الفوق 

صوتية sonic airspeed وتحتوي على عداد لقياس سرعة الماخ Mach number 







ومبدأ عملها مطابق لماهو موجود في Airspeed Indicators مع إضافة وهي إرتباط 

الجهاز بقراءة الAltimeter الذي يقوم بدوره في تصحيح قراءة الMach number




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 640x422 والحجم 32 كيلوبايت .







*•Altimeters*







هو عداد يقوم على قياس الإرتفاع وهو عبارة عن مقياس للضغط الجوي barometer 

يستشعر التغير في الضغط الجوي المطلق absolute pressure فكلما زاد إرتفاع 

الطائرة عن الأرض قل الضغط الجوي

طريقة عمل الجهاز تكون بإستخدام الstatic pressure كمصدر وإدخاله في صندوق 

محكم يحتوي على كبسولة مفرغة من الهواء vacuum . تمدد و وإنكماش الكبسولة 

بفعل قوة الضغط يقوم بتحريك المؤشر بطريقة ميكانيكية



Altimeter Types

•Encodion altimeters

تحتوي على حساس ضغط الكتروني يقوم على إرسال كود رقمي إلى Transponder 

الموجود في الطائرة. فعندما يقوم الTransponder

بإرسال المعلومات إلى traffic control radar يقوم بإرسال الإرتفاع 


•Radar altimeter

يستخدم في هذا النوع موجات الراديو بدلاً من الضغط الجوي. يقوم الجهاز بإرسال 

موجة ذات تردد عالي high frequency signal بإتجاه الأرض

وعند وصولها إلى سطح الأرض تنعكس وتعود إلى المستقبل الموجود في نفس الجهاز 







*Vertical Speed Indicator*







يستخدم هذا الجهاز لقياس معدل صعود أو نزول الطائرة. يتصل هذا الجهاز ب static 

system ويقوم على قياس معدل التغير في static pressure 

يقوم هذا الجهاز بمساعدة أجهزة أخرى مثل الAltimeter بقراءة التغيير في الpitch 

قبل أن يبدأ الAltimeter بالعمل

يحتوي هذا الجهاز على كبسولات تكون متصلة بمصدر الstatic ويوجد منفذ في 

صندوق الجهاز يحتوي على diffuser يقوم على تسريب الضغط إلى الخارج بدرجة 

محسوبة. فعند صعود الطائرة يقل الضغط الموجود داخل الكبسولة الذي هو مماثل 

لضغط الstatic الخارجي فيكون اقل من الضغط الموجود داخل الجهاز فتقوم 

الكبسولة بالإنضغاط مما تحرك مجموعة التروس التي بدورها تحرك المؤشر وتعطينا 

القراءة المطلوبة وعند إستقرار الطائرة على مستوى إرتفاع ثابت يتعادل الضغط داخل 

الجهاز وذلك بخروج الضغط الزائد من خلال ال diffuserوتعود قراءة المؤشر إلى الصفر




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 654x532 والحجم 58 كيلوبايت .






من عيوب هذا الجهاز ان القراءة تأتي متأخرة عن التغير الواقعي للضغط.

لذلك تم إيجاد جهاز آخر يسمى ب Instantaneous vertical speed indicator

ليعالج هذه المشكلة.







فتم إضافة accelerometer مقياس تسارع يقوم على ضخ الهواء 

إلى الكبسولة . يوجد داخل الجهاز اثنان من accelerometer

الأول للصعود والآخر للنزول ومثلاً على ذلك عند بدأ نزول مقدمة الطائرة يحدث 

القصور الذاتي مما يجعل الpiston الموجود في الداخل إلى الصعود إلى أعلى مما 

يعجل في ضخ الضغط داخل الكبسولة وتقليل الضغط داخل الجهاز مما يعطينا إستجابة 
سريعة للقراءة




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 628x480 والحجم 37 كيلوبايت .






ولنا لقاء آخر في الجزء الثاني
**منقول**​


----------



## اكرم تويج (28 فبراير 2009)

God protect you my fri end


----------



## شفق الصباح (1 مارس 2009)

شكراً علي المرور


----------



## شفق الصباح (1 مارس 2009)

اكرم تويج قال:


> God protect you my fri end


 
شكراً علي المرور


----------



## العلوي11 (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## اسامة القاسى (8 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا وفى انتظار الجزء الثانى 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (1 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع ولكم الشكر


----------



## ابوشوق77 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المتكامل (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وفعلا شرح مبسط وسهل وخاصة لزائر للقسم لك تحياتي


----------

